# Successful Moose Hunt



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, my dad and I just got back from Northern British Columbia. Fantastic moose hunt. The country was absolutely breathtaking. I don't know why I come back home after all these hunts. I do love that country.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Any pics?????


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

As a matter a fact yes, I'm trying to figure out how to get them on here.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Click on the links below. That should give you the pictures.

http://by104w.bay104.mail.live.com/att/ ... 83bacb7e56

http://by104w.bay104.mail.live.com/att/ ... 83bacb7e56


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Links do not work without a password. You need to host your pictures on another site first, such as www.photobucket.com


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Nate. The pics should be up.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Ruger1,

Nice moose! Why does the color of the antlers look so different?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Ref. The antler color is off because we shot them in velvet. Neither of us wanted the mounts to be in velvet, so we stripped them and then put them in the lake to wash the blood out. If you look closely, you'll see that the top points are still kind of bulbus and not quite formed yet. The outfitter told us they were about 1-1.5 weeks out from rubbing the velvet off.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great Pics!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

